# Thorichthys Pasionis



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Anybody have any experience with these guys - commonly referred to as 'Yellow Firemouths' or 'Yellow Meeki's' or 'Black Gullet cichlid' in some parts?

I'm picking up 4 or so tomorrow to add to my 75g central american tank (which currently houses 2 Nics, 3 Swordtails, a BN pleco, and 20+ Ameca Splendens).

From what I have read these guys are found in very dense populations which they also share with other cichlid species - this narural behaviour makes them ideal tank mates for many types of cichlids.

The 4 or so that I am getting are all quite small and I don't know how many of the 4 I will be keeping as they mature... The guy selling them says that while they are still to small to sex with 100% accuracy he is almost certain that most of the larger fry (which I will be selecting) are male. I'm okay with this I think... In fact I think a good ratio to start out with would be 4 : 0, or 3 : 1 (my Nics are a male & female and while they have not spawned I don't think a 75g is large enough to house 3 potential pairs - 2 maybe).

I'll be redecorating and adding more caves that will accomodate these little guys and offer shelter from my Nics (which are about 5" & 6" each) and I will be sure to get some pictures of these guys (yeah I've said that before but my photo skills suck).

Any info you can share is appreciated.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't kept them yet, but have talked with someone that has bred them (they are my favorite _Thorichthys_ - I just haven't found any locally and haven't had the cash to order from Jeff Rapps yet).

He said they are a touch more aggressive than the regular firemouths, and I understand they are a touch bigger as well. Which would mean they will probably be a better match for your nics than fm's would be.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mine were highly aggressive fish, even as just fry, I do not any longer own them, but I can tell you they were more aggressive then 99% of firemouths I've seen for sure.

they attain 7" on males.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Interesting. Everything I have read seems to indicate that their displays of aggression are even more ritualized then regular Firemouths... Was it all show or could these guys back it up?


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Like dwarfpike, I'm envious. Never seen them this side of the pond. Will certainly be following this thread and would appreciate photos.

Did enjoy your Nic log, but it kinda faded away...


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I really want to get some myself. Sounds like an awsome tank :thumb:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

phishes said:


> I really want to get some myself. Sounds like an awsome tank :thumb:


+1!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

pugwash said:


> Like dwarfpike, I'm envious. Never seen them this side of the pond. Will certainly be following this thread and would appreciate photos.
> 
> Did enjoy your Nic log, but it kinda faded away...


Yeah it's because I'm just frustrated with trying to take photos of fish - I don't have the patience... It's also staying lighter later here now and the tank is in a pretty bright room - so that means staying up later then a I normally would during the week - and my weekends have been crazy busy... I'll do my best to snap some photos with the new addittions - but I am going away this weekend...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

IME they were able to back it up quite well, keep in mind though, I only had them until about 2" or so until my heater malfunctioned and killed em all... they were living with smaller, more peaceful cichlids, like angels and keyholes, they started killing, so in my African tank they went, got along great, held there own, then he heater went and killed some things, them dying first...


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Alright so I got 4 of these little guys in my tank... They are about ~2" give or take a quarter inch...

Next to the juvenile Ameca's and the Ameca fry they are the smallest fish in the tank - and believe me the Ameca Splendens are letting them know it. These Amecas are vicious.

My Nics showed marginal interest at first but then promptly forgot their were new fish in the tank. Even the Mollies showed more interest.

I'll try and get photos - maybe over the weekend.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

So these Pasionis juvies have been in my tank for a few days. I went away for the weekend and returned to find them all in excellent condition.

They have coloured up nicely over the few days I have had them and they don't much resemble the fish I picked up on Friday... I mentioned earlier that the guy I bought them from thought they were too small to sex for certain, however he did mention that the adult female he has had a bit of a dark band along the lateral line, where as the male only had a bit of a lateral spot.

Using this criteri I selected 3 fish that only showed a lateral spot and 1 that was showing the lateral line.

None of the fish are showing a line now so I guess they truly are still too young to sex!

I just snapped a few pictures - the best of which is here. The others will be posted in my 75g central american thread - found here;
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=192218


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

illy-d , 
Just wondering how your pasiones are? Have they shown much growth? How is their temperment? etc
I purchased 5 small pasiones at the ACA form Spencer Jack . So far they seem to be growing quite well , and don't really show any signs of beign aggressive at all. 
Hope to hear how things are going for your pasiones
Tim


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I read an article that they are often found w/ meeki. I've never kept them, but want to one day. My meeki and ellioti are pretty aggressive, and I've heard passiones are too.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well put it this way, at 2" I was keeping mine with a 3" flowerhorns with no problems, they all chased eachother with badly damaging eachother, and the largest pasionis held up with the flowerhorn equally, as the flowerhorn owned 1 side and the pasionis owned the other lol.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey guys... So my experience with Passionis didn't last too long. Two of the passionis were killed by my Ameca Splendens and the other 2 were re-homed...

I've recently had to downgrade in preparation of a 'growing family' and I am left with only 1 tank - the 75g that was my CA community... Because the tank is in the family room I wanted more activity - and because my Ameca's harrassed any fish smaller then them that I tried to introduce I opted to switch everything into a peaceful community (SA) tank.

Cheers,

D


----------

